
UX Check - mhr_online
http://www.uxcheck.co/
======
tlack
This is really handy.

As I do more management (yuck) I find myself having to put together reams of
commented screenshots all the time. My process for this is piecemeal - but
this would definitely help. Thanks!

A few suggestions:

1\. HTML, Google Docs, or PDF output would be faaaar more useful than Word.
I'm actually surprised you used Word here. We must have very different work
environments. :)

2\. I feel like there are usability/UX recommendations other than Nielsen that
might be more useful for some audiences. His advice is a bit mundane and
abstract for my tastes. Perhaps the
[https://userium.com/](https://userium.com/) list could be of use for some.
Having options here (which I agree stinks of bloatware) could be interesting.

Oh.. and extra points for using a .CO :)

~~~
sanderjd
Have you heard of or experimented with applications like inVision[0] or
Ramen[1]?

[0]: [http://www.invisionapp.com/](http://www.invisionapp.com/) [1]:
[https://ramen.is/](https://ramen.is/)

~~~
tlack
Ramen is interesting - thanks.

My problem with Invision, which we used extensively about a year ago to
redesign POP.co, is that it expects you to live in its own interface and
interact with the Invision prototype on their own terms, inside their walled
garden of sorts.

This is OK, and kind of makes sense in the app-driven world we live in, but to
really fit into the kind of hectic, ten-different-tools workflow that we
thrive in at the office, screenshots are the core lingua franca.

We can attach them to Pivotal tasks (or Hipchat convos, or anything else),
forward them around (even via SMS!), scribble all over them, print them out
and stick em on the wall for a meeting.

With Invision, we'd be crowded around a phone or screen, and unable to
interact with the collaborative output in other tools. I came to dread
receiving an Invision link in my email, especially because I couldn't tell
which shortened URL referred to which project.

Overall, I've come to really hate tools that expect me to live inside them,
rather than them living inside everything else I already use. I don't want to
leave my flow.

Hope that made sense. :)

~~~
sanderjd
This is _incredibly_ good feedback, and if there is anyone here from InVision,
they should be paying close attention.

There's also a larger lesson to be learned about finding the integration
points that make the most sense to the application you're building. Things
like email and calendars are obvious, I wonder what else should be considered
from the same point of view.

------
cgallello
Hi all - I created UX Check as a side project over the past few months and I'm
glad that people are finding it to be helpful! There are some awesome
suggestions in this thread and I'm already working on a v2, so feel free to
keep the ideas coming.

~~~
nzealand
That is a very nice tool for taking screenshots. Thanks!

Your website had me thinking the tool was going to perform an automatic scan
for usability issues. You could be a little clearer that the tool allows users
to note usability issues.

------
CitizenKane
Hey there, really love the extension! It's nice to have something like this
and it's a good way to record thoughts and feedback.

Speaking of user experience, you should really use inline installation[1] for
chrome extensions. It provides a really nice experience so that users don't
need to leave your site. It also allows you to detect if the extension is
installed so that way you can remove the install button for people who already
have it.

[1]
[https://developer.chrome.com/webstore/inline_installation](https://developer.chrome.com/webstore/inline_installation)

------
iamtew
Too bad there's no Firefox version.

~~~
andrewchoi
Seconded, would love to use this with my existing FF workflow.

~~~
cgallello
Thanks for the input. I'll look into this.

------
onion2k
Very nice. Something that will definitely prove useful.

Note: The highlight box seems to be slightly misaligned vertically on some
sites. On one site I tested it seemed to be ignoring padding-top on the
<body>.

~~~
cgallello
Good to know, thanks. Can you let me know the specific sites you tested it on?
I'll take a look.

------
neves
Great service. Bonus link: how to conduct an Heurist Evaluation:
[http://www.nngroup.com/articles/how-to-conduct-a-
heuristic-e...](http://www.nngroup.com/articles/how-to-conduct-a-heuristic-
evaluation/)

------
biot
The site could use a UX check itself. :) Using Chrome on Windows:

[http://imgur.com/EK3Mu3s](http://imgur.com/EK3Mu3s)

[http://imgur.com/SbUmSzh](http://imgur.com/SbUmSzh)

Also, what would be really handy is the ability to download the result not as
a document, but rather to integrate it with existing issue tracking software
such as JIRA. I'm sure that's on your V2 plans with some monthly recurring
plan.

~~~
cgallello
Yikes, that's bad. Do you use any accessibility settings like changing the
font size on websites? Or are you on an older version of Chrome? Thanks for
sharing.

~~~
biot
Current version of Chrome, but my Windows font settings are set to 110%
(system-wide, not browser specific) to make it easier to view text when in a
high resolution on a small monitor. I see this issue with various sites that
assume a fixed font size which can never change.

If I manually add "font-size: 16px;" to your html,body CSS definition,
everything displays properly. The discrepancy is occurring because you are
using a fixed pixel height (eg: for the "ten heuristics" div its height is
500px) but letting the browser/system determine the font size.

------
jmlacroix
This looks like a great tool!

I've been working on that topic too in the last year. I developed Capian
([http://capian.co](http://capian.co)), a tool to help usability professionals
make better heuristic evaluations faster.

I'm a full-stack developer and my partner is a UX designer. There's a lot of
missing tools in our space. Great to see other people trying to address them!

------
butler14
Really nice extension. Sorry if these have already been suggested, but here's
a few ideas from me:

When selecting "Other" in the heuristics dropdown allow you to enter your own
in a text field.

4 levels of severity seems unnecessarily limiting - 10 would be nice

~~~
cgallello
Thanks! V2 will support custom heuristics so hopefully that will help. I'll
consider adding more severity ratings as well.

------
akvlad
I'm curious to know how the author managed to take a screenshot of the site? I
know there were methods to actually recreate the DOM via some 3rd party
library. Not sure if things have changed with HTML5 or others means of doing
it.

~~~
cgallello
I used a Chrome extension API. One alternative I've heard is copying the DOM
over into a separate canvas element, which you can save as an image. I haven't
tried that yet though.

[https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/tabs#method-
captureV...](https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/tabs#method-
captureVisibleTab)

------
gordjw
Thanks, this is going to be really handy!

Just curious, what do you use to create the docx in browser?

~~~
cgallello
That was the most frustrating part of the project. I used the Open XML SDK for
Javascript. There isn't a whole lot of documentation so it was a lot of guess
and check.

[http://openxmldeveloper.org/wiki/w/wiki/open-xml-sdk-for-
jav...](http://openxmldeveloper.org/wiki/w/wiki/open-xml-sdk-for-
javascript.aspx)

------
api
Tangent: what a gorgeous web site!

------
scrollaway
Are you the author? This seems like it would fare better as a Show HN.

~~~
mhr_online
I wish i was :) no i'm just sharing.

------
Chanie
Cool browser extension! Thanks for sharing

------
known
Brilliant.

------
mkorfmann
nice! :)

